# 0271 real time clock error bei Brandneuen Laptop



## Helle85 (18. August 2013)

Hi,

gestern is mein Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E535 NZRELGE 3260ELG von notebooksbilliger bekommen und seit dem ersten start
bekomme ich *0271 real time clock error*. Laut google ne leere Biosbatterie, aber dann dürfte ja garnichts mehr gespeichert werden oder nicht?
Weil es betrifft nur die uhrzeit, andere einstellungen werden im bios dauerhaft gespeichert! Mainboard schrott? Bios auf dem neusten stand gebracht, keine besserung


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. August 2013)

Ich würde die Batterie einfach mal austauschen und sehen, ob der Fehler dann immer noch kommt.


----------



## Helle85 (18. August 2013)

wenn ich morgen keine bekomme geht er einfach wieder zurück, ich schraub doch nicht an einem neuen laptop rum
das ist so ne drecksbatterie mit stecker und und in isoband eingewickelt


----------



## Alex555 (18. August 2013)

Wenn ein Laptop "out of the box " schon nicht funktioniert, würde ich daran 0,0 machen. 
Zurückschicken, neuen Laptop schicken lassen. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass man erst am Laptop rumschrauben muss, damit er funktioniert...


----------



## locojens (18. August 2013)

Helle85 schrieb:


> wenn ich morgen keine bekomme geht er einfach wieder zurück, ich schraub doch nicht an einem neuen laptop rum
> das ist so ne drecksbatterie mit stecker und und in isoband eingewickelt



Schrumpfschlauch... .  Aber wenn das Gerät nagelneu ist würde ich da garnichts rumspielen sondern sofort umtauschen!


----------

